# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Какие флешки лучше.

## gines

Вообщем возник такой вопрос: какие из флешек сейчас обеспечивают наилучшее соотношение цена/качество и какую луше купить? Поделитесь опытом!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Возможно вот это поможет? http://www.ixbt.com/storage/flashdrives-svodka.shtml

----------


## Участковый

Рекомендую почитать http://www.ferra.ru/online/storage/26203/ , а также поискать другие статьи с обзорами/тестированиями (прямых ссылок у меня нет, только даты):
http://www.thg.ru/ от 13 августа и 21 мая 2005, http://www.fcenter.ru от 05.10.2005 и 28.10.2005.
Для себя выбрал Kingston DataTraveler II Plus Migo 1Gb, вполне доволен.

----------


## gines

Спасибо за информацию.

----------

